# Problem installing from ports



## Majid (Dec 28, 2010)

I have tried to install php 5 and firefox 3.6 from ports. Both attempts failed with similar (as far as I see) condition. The error from installing php follows. What is wrong?


```
===>   php5-5.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 in /usr/ports/devel/a
utoconf
===>  Building for autoconf-2.68
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68'
Making all in bin
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68/bin'
autom4te_perllibdir='..'/lib AUTOM4TE_CFG='../lib/autom4te.cfg'         ../bin/a
utom4te -B '..'/lib -B '..'/lib         --language M4sh --cache '' --melt ./auto
conf.as -o autoconf.in
autoconf.as:1: /usr/local/bin/gm4: Warning: Excess arguments to built-in `_m4_po
pdef' ignored
autom4te: /usr/local/bin/gm4 failed with exit status: 1
gmake[2]: *** [autoconf.in] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68/bin'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2010)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING
It covers this issue (tip search for *autotools*)


----------



## GhettoBSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Majid: did you ever get this figured out? I'm having the same issue and just can't get it to work. I'm working with the PC-BSD version and somethings are just slightly different so I'm not sure where my problem can be.

And to save some the hassle of reading:

20101208:
  AFFECTS: autotools
  AUTHOR: autotools@FreeBSD.org

  Another stage in the autotools cleanup that reduces tree churn whilst
  updating components, a number of ports have now moved to non-versioned
  locations since there is now only the concept of legacy and current
  versions.

  # portmaster -o devel/autoconf devel/autoconf268
  # portmaster -o devel/automake devel/automake111
  # portmaster -o devel/libtool devel/libtool22
  # portmaster -o devel/libltdl devel/libltdl22

  substitute 'portupgrade' for 'portmaster' accordingly if that's your
  your upgrade tool of choice.​


----------



## skalik (May 9, 2012)

I have the same error. I was able to install autoconf268 after upgrading the m4 port (*make deinstall*, *make install*).


----------

